# Saw mill in Dallas TX?



## campbellgillis (Nov 19, 2012)

I found a very large oak that had been cut down at a house not far from mine. I was able to get a few of the large logs home and I am looking for a mill that will cut the logs for me for a reasonable price. Any suggestions?

While this is my first post, I've been avidly looking through the postings on this site for weeks, so I knew this would be the best place to ask.

Thanks,

Campbell


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Go to the Woodmizer website. There you will find instructions on how to contact sawyers with Woodmizer mills in your area. They keep a list of people willing to cut your logs for you.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I get my wood at a sawmill in Sanger Texas. Just north of Denton. Called "Woods of Mission Timber" They may cut it for you.


----------



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

I concur with the Sanger mill. They can kilm dry for you two


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

That seems like a long drive to have logs loaded up. Seems much more economical to search Woodmizer or craigslist for a local sawyer.

Around here, sawmills won't even fool with ya unless you have an 18-wheeler loaded down. Even then, some won't do it unless you have 9 more following it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Also look on Craigs list. Some of the traveling bandsaw mills advertise on there from time to time.


----------



## dcg4403 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thread is a bit old but in 2017 we opened a new sawmill outside of Austin, TX called the Texas Urban Sawmill . We operate the largest stationary sawmill in Texas. A Woodmizer WM1000 that can cut up to a 6 foot diameter log.

We also recently purchased a Baker 3665D portable sawmill which is the most productive portable mill built in North American. It has every option & can out produce any Timberking or Woodmizer built today (no offense guys). We do offer portable milling but Dallas area is pretty far as we bill $2/mile for travel. So it would need to be a 2-day job to make sense unless you have found no options & really, really love that log.

Outside of our sawmills, what makes us different is that we run some very big equipment for the purpose of saving and re-purposing dead or fallen historical trees in Texas. We've done a massive amount of rural land clean-up created by Hurricane Harvey. We've saved over 50 large diameter pecan trees at this point and the land owner love us as we do a very good job cleaning up their land. So works great for both land owner and our sawmill.


----------

